# Stockage externe pour Ipad



## stag1952 (15 Janvier 2014)

Comment choisir un disque dur externe sans fil (WiFi) pour Ipad ?

Seagate wireless plus, 1To, est-ce rapide ?


----------



## lineakd (16 Janvier 2014)

@stag1952, l'application n'est pas top. Le transfert de fichiers de l'ipad vers le disque n'est possible que pour les photographies. Il est hors de prix.
Il existe d'autres périphériques comme iusbport ou mediashare de verbatim.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (18 Janvier 2014)

Un simple Nas branché sur ton routeur fais l'affaire... Pourquoi payer 2 fois le prix pour un truc moyen avec peu d'espace...


----------



## Geolem (19 Janvier 2014)

stag1952 a dit:


> Comment choisir un disque dur externe sans fil (WiFi) pour Ipad ?
> 
> Seagate wireless plus, 1To, est-ce rapide ?


Je te recommanderais de jeter un il côté Synology. Simple à configurer il te fournira des tas d'autres services.


Enfin, les applications sur iPad (DS file) ainsi que Cloud Station (Un genre de Dropbox @Home) sont vraiment pratique est rapide !


Question prix, il y en a pour tous les goûts.


----------



## tropezina (19 Janvier 2014)

Lacie vient de sortir un DD WIFI appelé FUEL de 1terra, peut-être est-ce une solution?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Janvier 2014)

Disque dur wifi: hors de prix comparer a un nas brancher sur un routeur....


----------



## tropezina (19 Janvier 2014)

rien à voir coté pratique....
le nas est une autre solution valable, mais différente.
Moi j'ai opté pour le WIFI


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (19 Janvier 2014)

Oui, rien a voir: un nas est bien plus simple, moins chère, plus extensible...

Le disque dur wifi n'a d'intérêt que d'être portable... Mais qui a besoin de ça?

Il suffit d'utiliser une clef USB, ou simplement une connexion a distance pour avoir accès a son NAS de partout...


----------



## lineakd (19 Janvier 2014)

moumou92 a dit:
			
		

> Mais qui a besoin de ça?


@moumou92, me et pourtant j'ai un vieux ds210j... Je l'amène souvent en ballade ou en voyage quand je me trouve dans une zone blanche.


----------



## Cédric74 (19 Janvier 2014)

J'ai opté pour le memory 2 move max d'Intenso. Je l'ai depuis 3 jours et il correspond à ce que je cherchais. Une quarantaine d'euros pour brancher DD, clef USB, carte SD et rendre leurs fichiers lisibles sur l'Ipad via l'application. Ça me permet d'avoir accès à mes fichiers sur clef usb n'importe où et sans transfert sur l'Ipad.


----------

